# Slow in here - Onion rings



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Menu tonight- Some big fat chili dogs on a toasted bun and onion rings. I've done rings lots of ways. Heres my plan tonight. Valdaia onion cut 1/2 in thick.Marinate in Franks Hot sauce. Dust in flower and dip in a beer batter. Batter is beer, flour and spices. What do you do different ? Like to hear ideas.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

The other night I did a little experimenting with some left over Andy's breading. 

Take some Andy's red (spicy) mix with enough egg and milk to make it a little thinner than pancake batter normally would be. It's easiest to put the mix in a bowl and just roll whatever you are coating around in it, it does not have to be coated heavily. Now you need to freeze the coating, place it on a cookie sheet or cake pans (whatever fits in your freezer) and lay the veegies out and freeze them for a little bit. You have to do this or drop them one at a time into the hot oil, otherwise you end up with one large clump of deep fried goodness :lol: The end result is something along the line of Rally's or Checker's fries.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

sweat the onion rings first in a little salt to drain out some of the water in them first then drain and add the rings into the hot sauce they will soak up more flavor.

then roll them in cornstarch. coating well

then either buy or make a tempura batter and dredge them and off to hot grease. 

Dust with salt or seasoned salt and a hot ketchup.... 

Yummy


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

And thats what I'm talkin about. I have done the fried ball of onion thing. Freezing would take care of that. Salting I have done for other things but just never thought about salting rings. Never really cared for thick, doughy batter. Tembura would work well.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Well did you get r done, any pics?:corkysm55


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, turned out good but always lookin for new ideas. Get kinda tired of eating the same things cooked the same way all the time even if their good. Pics , well I've never posted 1 but might try again 1 of these days.


----------



## oldboy (Jan 20, 2005)

I have always done my onion rings with Drakes. I will cut the onion to desired thickness, then dip it in a beer battered Drake mix. In the Drake mix I will add a little garlic salt and pepper. I then quickly deep fry them in hot oil. I will have to try a couple of the other ideas on here!


----------

